
Developers say Google's Go is 'most sought after' programming language of 2020 - kaeruct
https://www.zdnet.com/article/developers-say-googles-go-is-most-sought-after-programming-language-of-2020/
======
badRNG
For a different data set, Go was the third most "wanted" language (at 15%) in
Stack Overflow's developer survey behind Python (25.7%) and Javascript (17.8%)
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#most-loved-
dr...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#most-loved-dreaded-and-
wanted)

> most developers are using the language for web development

I don't imagine Go is more desired than Python or JS for web development is
it?

